# White Pearl Eyed Highfliers



## johnnyksspeedshop

Does anybody know any specific breed like those? Are anybody who breeds tipplers of this kind. I am trying to find pure white birds that have pearl eyes, that fly high and for over 5 hours.
Thanks,
John


----------



## george simon

Hi John, Well I hate to tell you but geneticly True white pigeons will not have a white eye,but will have a bull eye. The only way that you could get a white looking bird with a white eye would be with a GRIZZLE TIPPLER and you would need to breed grizzle to grizzle and after a few years they would look white but they are still grizzle. .GEORGE


----------



## NetRider

If you are able to get hold of some Pakistani high fliers, you might find pure white birds with pearl eyes, and if they are of good quality will also fly around 16 hours for u.

I have heard that some tumblers also have the pearl eyes and come in white color, but I have no idea if you can get 5+ hours from them.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop

hi guys, i guess i could just go with a really light gizzle tippler or pakastani highflier. i've seen very few pure white birds with pearl eyes, but i have seen them. danzig highfliers for instance do, too bad they are just bred for show now . . .


----------



## highflyers

wonword said:


> Does anybody know any specific breed like those? Are anybody who breeds tipplers of this kind. I am trying to find pure white birds that have pearl eyes, that fly high and for over 5 hours.
> Thanks,
> John


Try English competition highflying Tipplers,Budapest highfliers or Crested high flying pigeons give good food,like pigeon mix plus you add some millets,plain canary seed,canola/red rape seed sweet ones, sesame seeds,small sunflower seeds keep them in a small cage in the loft like breeding boxes will do keep inside only 3 good flying blood young ones in the spring n summer ,older birds in Autumn n winter after the breeding finished for flying )feed them one early in the morning n late in the afternoon just b4 getting dark 2 times a day, n fly 2 times a week forexample if u fly today let them rest 3 days, after 3 days rest fly early in the morning if u have good blood birds n good weather no hawks n falcons around u will have at least 7- 8 hours flying minimum,I hope this information helps u.
Ps=dont forget to give fresh water after morning n late afternoon feeding plus if u add baby vitamin drops which u can buy them from the chemist add in to water about 10 drops will gives more power/energy for the birds n dont forget the clean the cage everyday hyginie is very important also worm ur birds n give turbosole for wet canker for inside the pigeon every 3-4 weeks 2 days in the drinking water.


----------



## mikram

*Wanted white high flyer pegeons*

I want high flyer pigeons in blue and leaf green eyes any body have these pigeons OR know these pigeons kindly help me 


[email protected]


----------

